# 瘴気の幕で玉に汚れが



## Bradgiarco

瘴気の巻けて玉に汚れが

Hello everyone,

Watching an anime I have heard this sentence and there are two things I do not understand.
First, I must say I might hear it wrong and the sentence is not as I said.
The scenario is as follows: a priestess is trying to purify a demon with a sacred arrow and a jewel, and the demon is trying to repel it with a noxious gas (瘴気), so another priestess says the sentence of the thread title (yes, everything very adult ).

1. what's 巻けて？ Is it the て form of the potential 巻ける？(does this even exist?). If so, I do not understand the sentence. For the structure to me it should be a noun (it has a の before).

2. What's the function of this が at the end of the sentence?

Thanks to everybody,


----------



## frequency

Yes, 「の巻けて」 isn't right. 瘴気に巻かれて玉に汚れが might work. Her jewel was wrapped in his 瘴気 (noxious gas or hazardous atmosphere, yes).
巻く　
巻かれる (passive)


Bradgiarco said:


> What's the function of this が at the end of the sentence?


Well, a verb is just omitted. ～～玉に汚れがついた。You know we natives roughly understand the OP is omitting ついた, in your example. The word 汚れ very often uses がついた. In addition, audience probably know enough that the jewel has dirt.


----------



## Contrafibularity

I assume the anime you are watching is 犬夜叉.  Although I've never watched it, I can tell that the sentence doesn't work as it is.  Here's a few alternatives that came to mind: 

1  瘴気*に負けて*玉に汚れが。 (meaning "defeated by the evil power of the demon's noxious gas)

2  瘴気*に巻かれて*玉に汚れが。(as frequency suggested above)

Both would work just as well.  I don't know how you made out the kanji is "巻" not "負", but the first one sounds closer to your original sentence.


----------



## Bradgiarco

Hello,

Thanks to both of you!

Frequency, despite listening to it again and again, I'm not able to hear this alternative. I was wondering if I can post the link to the episode so you all can hear it... Maybe a moderator can pronounce himself on the subject?

Contrafibularity: I'm very surprised you know the anime only with so few details!  About the kanji, I had a little help from the English version. The supposed English translation of the sentence is "The cloud of miasma is defiling the jewel", so according to this and what I heard I thought the original in Japanese would be something like "The wrapping of miasma is defiling the jewel", that's why i chose 巻 instead of 負 (despite being aware it doesn't mean this, that's what I was hearing).

Regards,


----------



## frequency

Yes, I know I suggested one of possibilities.


Bradgiarco said:


> if I can post the link to the episode


Give me the url and information. No direct link of youtube page.


----------



## Bradgiarco

Thank you very much.

Usually I understand this anime very well, that's why I chose to watch it. However, in this particular episode there are three sentences in a row I have a lot of difficulties understanding. If it's not bothering you too much, I was wondering if you could correct me. The parts in red I'm most sure are not right, and the dashes are parts I don't get.

It's "Inuyasha Kanketsu-hen 8". Minute 13:15.

奈落：桔梗、貴様。わしは玉ごと浄化する気か
桔梗：ゆけ！
かごめ：瘴気　ーーー　玉に汚れが　（the star sentence of the thread I thought I understood...）
奈落：玉ごと　ーーー　やる


----------



## frequency

They're speaking fast. I agree with you that it's difficult for you.


Bradgiarco said:


> 奈落：桔梗、貴様。わし*は**の*玉ごと浄化する気か
> 桔梗：ゆけ！
> かごめ：瘴気*が負けて*玉に汚れが　（the star sentence of the thread I thought I understood...）
> 奈落：玉ごと*食って*やる



Maybe that should be 食ってやる though, do you think he's likely to say 食ってやる there?


----------



## frequency

*が*負けて
No, sorry this doesn't make sense. It's not clear. に must be right in meaning. がに.


----------



## Bradgiarco

Considering the context, he must say something like "destroy", "consume" or "absorb". So I guess yes, _taberu_ could do I think!

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Contrafibularity

奈落：桔梗、貴様。わし*を*玉ごと浄化する気か。 
桔梗：ゆけ！
かごめ：瘴気*の幕（まく）で*玉に汚れが！　
奈落：玉ごと*食って*やる！

I had a look and I'm pretty sure this is the final version.  幕 here means "a (smoke) screen" so it makes sense that the English subtitle translates it as "the cloud (of miasma)".


----------



## Bradgiarco

Thank you very much.

I cannot find it anywhere on the internet, so may I ask: what's the difference between saying 浄化する気か　and 浄化したいか or 浄化するつもりだ　in this sentence? I can say it too right? I had never used 気 for expressing intention and the only information  I could find is my dictionary saying it is used as a suffix to express motivation.


----------



## Contrafibularity

Bradgiarco said:


> what's the difference between saying 浄化する気か　and 浄化したいか or 浄化するつもりだ　in this sentence? I can say it too right?



I'm afraid this is a topic for another thread, so let me just say する気 and するつもり both refer to intention, while したい refers to wish.  I had a look at some past threads for a similar topic and found this:  何を言う気 

If it is still not clear to you after looking at this, please create another thread about the topic with example sentences and context.


----------



## frequency

Bradgiarco said:


> 気 for expressing intention


Yes. It also denotes "mood".

Shorter speeches are better in anime.


> 玉に汚れが


So this happens.
Furthermore, する気か sounds more masculine, so I think people thought it fitted him.


----------



## Bradgiarco

Great. Thanks a lot to both of you.


----------

